# New visa and work card rules for expats in the United Arab Emirates



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

New regulations are being introduced in the United Arab Emirates in January for expat private sector workers that will reduce the length of visas and work cards. As part of a plan to streamline the labour card and visa system the length of time covered is being reduced from three years to two years. According [...]

Click to read the full news article: New visa and work card rules for expats in the United Arab Emirates...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

'A plan to streamline' ? More like a plan to make more money by incresing the frequency that fees must be paid...


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> 'A plan to streamline' ? More like a plan to make more money by incresing the frequency that fees must be paid...


Exactly my thoughts this morning when I read it. They are spinning it to say it will save us money - Haha!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well it will save them having to charge you more hidden fees and "service" charges


----------



## auhexpat (Dec 8, 2010)

National ID, now deductionin stay duration and should we still be calling this country a tax free heaven? House Rents, Charges to get a driving license, National IDs, Traffic Fines, Salik, Visa charges... earn here and spend here..lol

Regards
BVP


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

there are no taxes in dubai right!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

They will stop doing it if we start leaving who is first ?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

canuck_sens said:


> they will stop doing it if we start leaving who is first ?


me !


----------



## auhexpat (Dec 8, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> They will stop doing it if we start leaving who is first ?


Million $ Question :clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Canuck, you just got here! Desert, you been here forever. 

Who pays for these fees? I thought the employers paid these fees? No?


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

Does this mean the autorities need to work more than they do?! LOL
No one is asking for freebies, but would sure help if they start streamlining formalities e.g visa`s, school fees, and rental and have lesser "pop up charges"!!!


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Canuck, you just got here! Desert, you been here forever.


First in first out, so I get to go first, While Cannuck can be the one to switch off the lights on his way out


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Try to find a better place to earn and save than the UAE. Our inflated salaries will surely offset a few fees such as visas (and companies usually pay for these), a one-time National ID card and a ten year driving license. Speeding will get you fined in any country. No news here. If anything I think it puts realistic staying goals. However, I can see how "lifers" could kick up a little fuss.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Well you have to keep in mind that not every has an inflated salary or holds the proper passport to get one and there are a loooot of "lifers" here as you put it.

I can see how anyone one who comes from the UK or US for a two or three year stint this place can be attractive but other than that its bogus now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Point taken. I'm relatively new to the UAE--just over two years. I haven't soured or gotten too jaded so far. I hear they "good days" are long gone. That pleasant surprises of gifts and money are a thing of the past. I'm curious from your perspective what has become bogus. Too much building too fast? What are the cons in living here for you?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Place has become too fake and lost its soul. Only good for a superflous life style. Sorry to use the stereotype, but like a busty blonde bimbo, which looks only good on the outside and empty on the inside. You will take her home for the night but never marry.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That is why I am not married


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh Jynxy....:hug: 
Besides the horrible analogy that Desertdude has used, I agree with everything he says.


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

You should apply for it and pay the fees and then you should be able to claim it off your employer... That's what my company does....

If it's a requirement to be able to live here, it means its your employer's responsibility to pay the fees


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

You know there are a huge number of companies that do not do that here, and workers pay are docked monthly until it covers the amount. They will deduct around 300 dhs monthly, with the newer shorter visas could mean a permanent 300 deduction is salary.

I know its not legal, but happenes none the less


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

jpippy68 said:


> Try to find a better place to earn and save than the UAE. *Our inflated* salaries will surely offset a few fees such as visas (and companies usually pay for these), a one-time National ID card and a ten year driving license. .




Speak for yourself buddy, very few people enjoy "inflated" salaries.....I know receptionists who earn 20k, but for every one of them, there are 10 earning 2k..


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Dude not his fault, so take it easy. Each and everyone has to deal with the hand he is dealt with. Royalty did not choose to be born rich or a beggar did not choose to born poor. Where we come from etc etc are things beyond our control.

In fact your angst should be directed to the rampant discrimination here that some are offered inflated salaries and some are given peanuts only for their passports and ethinicity.

The system is broke, don't blame the cog.


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

First of all take it easy guys  secondly, my employer is charging the Emirates ID thingy to everyone. I mean even the 900 dhs labourers they are employing... i think the charge is 5000 dirhams for the ID if you're late or something like that. so you do the math... he's earning 900 dhs per month and has to pay 5000! i think it's ridiculous!


----------

